# Trying hard to keep my dog, Dude



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

We am not a very dog family in the first place. Dude, pg GSD was brought in our lives, 8 months back. 
My kids, wife changed from reluctant to amicable relations with Dude, and I grew fond of him, all of us ignoring his accidents of potty n scratching walls, furniture etc. now at 8 mo, Dude is huge, kids a lil wary of him. And then he had diarrhoea, and we spent sleepless nights over it. Now he routinely lunges at kids (neighbourhood kids) who love him. I remain very alert on guard as I am not confident of a bite incident. He barks a lot on visitors and takes upto 4 hours of my day time, ( I have a job to do, unfortunately)
Now he is down with ticks, and we administered anti ticks meds on him. He is tick free now, but the house isn't. I am spraying insecticide daily as advised by the pest control guys who did the initial work up. I cannot hand house over to the pest control guys as we have lotta kids all the time in the house, hence have to do sections every single day.

Further as the vet examined Dude, he says he is having Hygroma, on one of his elbows. "These large breeds need soft beds n avoid hard, concrete surfaces"

The pest control guy says "avoid soil or lawns as ticks breed there, keep him on concrete" 

btw, Dude has a huge soft bed for himself, he rarely sleeps on it.

Vet Surgeon says after Hygroma removal 15 days of intensive care is reqd. I have to travel whole of this month.

Looking at the amount of ticks in the house, and daily removal of 4-5 ticks from bedrooms, wife questions decision to keep Dude. 

Of course, we all love the Dude, none of this is his doing. He is probably more pissed off than we are. Just wondering, are we doing it right?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm. Are you doing right? I think you are doing right by asking these questions and assessing your situation and what is best for Dude. 

Can I ask where you live? Regions make a difference in what is accessible for you to use to help with your situation..

I would suggest a few things that might make you all a little more comfortable:

Hire a good trainer
Crate train
Get on a regimen of Flea and Tick medication
Get a good quality kibble

The trainer will help you work on his "reactive" issues he is having and help you learn to manage them. The trainer can help you see what you are not looking for and will just be a great help get him good on basic obedience. 

Other than Crate training being just a great training tool and a wonderful thing for your dog to learn, crate training will also help so that you can keep him confined when you have children running around the house all the time.. Especially with him now becoming reactive, you need a safe place for your children AND him. 

Flea and tick meds-if you have a serious problem with fleas and ticks, it will REALLY help keep them out. Hopefully the pest control company will be able to rid your house of them, meanwhile you are treating Dude, and if you continue treatment they shouldn't return, but maybe one or two that get into your house. If you are looking for a GREAT tick medicine to use monthly, Vectra 3D is awesome. It's a bit pricey and a topical (which some don't like), but it does fleas and ticks together. When I lived in Germany, we had ticks bad in our area and once I switched to that, I never saw another tick on Titan and he's never had fleas.

What are you feeding him? This could be contributing to the diarrhea.. or he could have gotten into something. Regardless, take a look at what you are feeding him and make sure it's good quality. Meat should be the first ingredient. 

I think that you guys are overwhelmed. You got a dog for your family and he has come with a number of issues, and it's natural to wonder if you can handle that. You just have to decide if that's what you want. Even when all the issues get taken care of, like training, medicine, Hygroma, etc., you still have a GSD that is young and has a very large amount of energy. This means continued mental and physical stimulation.. this does mean hours of attention daily in order to fulfill his needs. The right thing to do is to determine if that is ok with you and if you are able to meet his needs. If you are not, there is no shame in admitting that and finding him a good home that can meet those needs. It's better now than later. If you decide that you can and are willing to do what it takes, that's awesome! But you have to accept that it takes more than you may have originally planned and start on a new routine that works for Dude and the rest of your family. Start getting your children involved in his caring, exercising and feeding.. obviously pending the age of said children  

I think you are on the right track to figuring this out, but that's just it, you do need to make the decision. It's not fair for him to be in this in-between period where you guys aren't sure if you can handle all of this. (which I know you know).

Hope that gives you some food for thought


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

The damned thing is called DUDE, and not without a reason. As evening comes, there is a small army of kids with their cycles n balls waiting for Dude to come out n play, n chase them on cycles. If Dude doesn't come out for a day anxious kids knock to inquire if he is okay. Obviously he is on leash during evenings and I am panting, struggling to keep pace with young kids on cycles and a hyper dog. I lost 8 pounds in 3 months 

My kids hit straight to Dudes room after school before a change or anything else. Kids drag reluctant parents to take their pictures with Dude. If we give up on him, it will be disastrous on the kids, mine included. 

Thank you for responding, it just makes it a lil easier.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

BadStarter said:


> The damned thing is called DUDE, and not without a reason. As evening comes, there is a small army of kids with their cycles n balls waiting for Dude to come out n play, n chase them on cycles. If Dude doesn't come out for a day anxious kids knock to inquire if he is okay. Obviously he is on leash during evenings and I am panting, struggling to keep pace with young kids on cycles and a hyper dog. I lost 8 pounds in 3 months
> 
> My kids hit straight to Dudes room after school before a change or anything else. Kids drag reluctant parents to take their pictures with Dude. If we give up on him, it will be disastrous on the kids, mine included.
> 
> Thank you for responding, it just makes it a lil easier.


That's cute  Sounds like he is very much loved. Maybe a better response, in short.. is that all that seems frustrating to you is fixable if you work toward it.. Don't get discouraged! Definitely continue to ask questions for everything if you need.. that's what we are all here for, to help you and share our experiences! The number of times I thought I wasn't enough for Titan and was reassured by this forum is astronomical. lol.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

The whole environment sounds to exciting for the dog.

He shouldn\t be such a center of entertainment for all the kids in the neighbor hood. The dog might look like he is loving it but he may be overly stressed and too excited to actually be content.

I would say thats how to train a dog to be hyper and uncontrollable.

But dogs do adapt. But You say he is lunging towards children, and you can't hold him back when they are all running around.

Personally I would work in private with the dog, get away from all the kids. Cut down the time the dog has to endure the children and give him a calmer environment.

I would start to reward calmness and ignore/redirect and correct for too much excitement. 

Go back to square on and retrain the dog, with out all the kids. 

I would start instructing him to sleep in the bed provided for him. I would teach leash manners and place command and teach the dog to be calm in many situations. 

I would advise reading cesars way. It is good for someone not knowing too much about dog behavior. If you really care about the dog then go study dog behavior from many sources and check all the good tutorials on youtube. ESP Tyler Muto. 

If it is totally unbearable and you fear an accident then you need to find him a home more suited to have an happy bounding dog. I would make an effort to solve the difficulties in a relaxed and calm manner though first.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Bad, sounds like you are so overwhelmed... Slow down and take a deep breath! It may not seem like fun now, but take my word, in a couple of years, maybe sooner, you will have one awsome dog! Dude will turn out better than you ever expected, and you will laugh about the little things. Deb

PS, pictures..pictures! Would love to see a picture of Dude with his kid friends!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I feel so bad for you, I really do!....BUT....I worry for Dude and especially the children (possible nip/bite) because of the situation and you not being there for supervision. 

"I have to travel whole of this month."
Who is going to do what you do to manage & keep these things from happening while you are gone?
*My kids, wife changed from reluctant to amicable relations 
*Dude is huge, kids a lil wary of him
*Obviously he is *on leash* during evenings and I am panting, struggling to keep pace with young kids on cycles and a hyper dog.
*chase them on cycles. 
*He barks a lot on visitors and takes up to 4 hours of my day time,
*Vet Surgeon says after Hygroma removal 15 days of intensive care is reqd

Is it possible that there is a *trust-worthy, qualified* trainer (NOT just anyone) in your area who could take him while you are traveling?
Moms


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I wouldn't let him run with kids anymore. From the way you describe it, its going to go from chasing to biting. The elbow Hygroma, you really don't want to operate on those. If its big you may not have enough skin to heel there. It could end up worse then the hygroma. If you keep him off the hard surfaces for a while, let it heel and kind of callous, it'll probably be fine. 

If you have a pest control guy, I'd ask him about what he's doing to treat your yard. Grass is where ticks are, and a bad infestation may take a little while, but he should be able to control them in a defined area like your yard.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks all, and let me collect myself on this. 
1. The Pest control guys had said if they want to do anything serious on the lawn, lawn would die. So trying with Baygon. Suggestions welcome, regarding the correct chemical. The PC folks are experts on stuff like termites, bugs, but are now researching on ticks for me :/
2. I would agree it is a lotta excitement for Dude, will cut it down drastically. I generally don't allow him to "chase" , but when he sees a ball, he goes bonkers. So that is a challenge for me. Even when he's with me, he's nipping my hand or taking my hand in his mouth a lot. But my guess is he's just trying to get enough of me as I can only spend limited time with him. He does these things, he's thirsty n you give him a water bowl, n he will flip it and start nipping the bowl or play with it. He's got about 5-6 biting toys he won't look at.
3. The Hygroma is about a size smaller than a golf ball. Is it my mistake? ? was it preventable? OMG!! How large or small is a small golf sized ( about 3 cms diameter) Hygroma ?
4. Dude gets to go out n meet strangers when I am there. When I am travelling, wife takes him out for his walks only. Obviously he will not be operated when I am travelling. Rather I will not travel when he's being scheduled for a op.
5. He stays in a house that is all granite n marble n ceramic tiles. Will build a new room/ kennel for him, any pics/ suggestions for his bed n floor will be big help. The soft bed is a issue as I have figure out a way to disinfect it if need be, for ticks in future.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sounds like you learned the hard way that flea & tick prevention is a must in your area.

I'm wondering about training. I see no mention of it. A dog needs training and boundaries to be well mannered. Who is primarily responsible for this training? 

I would limit time with kids outside your immediate family. Get routine and structure to the dog's care, training and exercise. Set boundaries on furniture and rooms. 

Are you really letting him out the door to go run and chase neighborhood kids on bikes? The behaviors you are allowing are dangerous and the exact opposite of what you want to be allowing for a dog that needs training and boundaries. One dog nip and you could be sued. One car coming at the wrong time when your dog is running loose......

Best of Luck - I hope you can get the situation calmed down before it is too late.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Dude NEVER runs loose, and is always supervised. He has had 3 months basic obedience training and he continues his training. He is generally chasing a ball, which he loves to do, and he can pick up a ball being played or hit - sound from a distance!

I think a way forward cld be to break the problem in parts and address each issue on a day to day basis. 

Issue no 1 today for me is TICKS, those damned pests just don't go away. Dude has had a shoulder spot on, an anti tick tablet, and I daily remove ticks off him, even after a week of the meds being given.

Am also using a powder ERINA EP, which is a natural tick repellant, but using a powder on a long coats skin is ?.

Have not used the tick collar yet as don't want to load his system with so many chemicals at one go. There are ticks, and they don't disappear overnight or over a week- we have to accept that reality.

Daily, instead of software n technology, we learn new things about ticks. Without a blood meal ticks can survive for months, but can't multiply. 
But the blood meal can be off from a lizard as well!

Spray Insecticide 2 litres solution daily on sections of house, next day spray n kill all live ticks with deltamethrin.

Wipe entire house with eucalyptus oil water daily. ( takes 3 hrs). Will start daily eucalyptus oil solution wipes for Dude as well.

Washing ALL cloths, linen, etc in hot water. Changing bed sheets mandatorily ( have 4 bedrooms)

And me n my wife, have a very busy n hectic jobs to do! We are based in India, and vets assure me that in India we have some mercies. No tick associated diseases like fevers or anything in animals or humans. No heart worms. Vet says Mosquitos are more dangerous than ticks, in India, for humans! 

The decision me n my wife have taken is We won't give up on a sick dog. So, there we are.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

an anti-tick tablet as well as the spot on may already be a bit much. 
One thing to keep in mind is that neither or those will actually stop the ticks from getting on him. They simply kill ticks once they are on the dog, often after they've had a chance to bite.

a couple things you can do: 1) get a tick repellent to spray on him. I use Natural Chemistry brand. You can spray it on once a week (or more frequently) and don't have to worry about chemical overload 
2) a daily brushing, even for 5-10 minutes will remove many of the ticks before they have a chance to attach. 

I've never seen a tick problem so bad that it required that much work. Fleas, yes  

The Eucalyptus oil can be toxic to dogs, so I would think twice about using it on Dude. One of the symptoms is diarrhea so that may be part of his problem, the use of it daily to wipe down the entire house. 


Natural Chemistry Natural Flea & Tick Spray for Dogs, 24-oz, spray


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

One spraying of the house with pesticide will do it. Give it time to work. Generally, most will stay on the ground for at least 30 days unless it's the rainy season. Then I would do it once a week. 
Daily isn't going to be good for the kids or Dude.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

""I've never seen a tick problem so bad that it required that much work. Fleas, yes ""

Yes, I may be over reacting a bit, but just being cautious.

Pesticides are sprayed on areas that will be locked down for 48 hrs.

HAVE TO GET EDUCATED ABOUT FLEAS AS WELL! Hope the tick regimen will take care of fleas as well, but I have not seen any hoppers on him, only crawlers.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Bad, I thought thay somewhere I had read that Garlic repels ticks! Google 'Does garlic repel ticks on dogs', there is a Dogs Naturally Magazine article that explains how to use it, and also to add Apple Cider Vinegar to the water bowl! Good luck


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK folks, we need to keep in mind the OP is in India. I thought ticks in Arkansas USA were bad... They were nowhere near what the OP is experiencing. Never had to treat the yard or house in Arkansas - just picked ticks. 

About 1999 or 2000 Whole Dog Journal had a series on flea control - the final series was about natural flea spray -- It was a mixture of oils and spices and boy did it work well. The OP might want to check with WDJ for the old issues that address this.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How about the Scalibor Collar? It does repel fleas and ticks, they do not attach. Maybe this with Nexgard plus a small ant of garlic?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are two recommended dosage amounts for fresh garlic from well know veterinarians:
Dr. Pitcairn (author of _The Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats_) recommends the following amount of *fresh *garlic for dogs, according to their size: 


10 to 15 pounds - half a clove
20 to 40 pounds - 1 clove
45 to 70 pounds - 2 cloves
75 to 90 pounds - 2 and a half cloves
100 pounds and over - 3 cloves
 Dr. Messonnier (author of _The Natural Vet's Guide to Preventing and Treating Cancer in Dogs_) recommends one clove of fresh garlic per 10 to 30 pounds of weight a day to boost the immune system and cancer prevention. 
As with most herbs, at least one to two days off per week or a periodic week off from garlic is a good idea. 

I don't know if you have an outlet to purchase "nematodes" (small insect eating beneficial worms) in your country, but below is an article. Of course all of the chemicals that have been previously sprayed outside would need to be washed down or they would kill the nematodes. Also, the areas that they are put into needs to be kept moist or they will die.
Nematodes & Ticks | Home Guides | SF Gate Any beneficial nematode product should be applied to moist soil early in the morning or at dusk as they are sensitive to the light. Be sure to select a product with a nematode species effective against ticks. *Products containing Steinernema feltiae and Heterorhabditis bacteriophora *have proven to be most useful. 

Good luck! This tick situation sounds AWFUL!
Moms


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Garlic is being stiffly opposed by kids as THEY hate garlic :/
Regarding the yard, it's a small lawn really, maybe 300 sq feet patch, and I am yet to spot a single tick in the lawn. It is being pesticided only because of the enormous amount of literature that says ticks are in grass. ALL the ticks till date were found inside the house.

Yes, tick problem is everywhere, but I would really recalibrate and reassess my responses if I am told that these bugs would infect humans, kids etc. There is no known case of tick associated disease in humans in This part. 

I also use a candle to limit the chemicals. A drop of molten hot wax on a tick on the floor kills it.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Garlic is being stiffly opposed by kids as THEY hate garlic :/
Regarding the yard, it's a small lawn really, maybe 300 sq feet patch, and I am yet to spot a single tick in the lawn. It is being pesticided only because of the enormous amount of literature that says ticks are in grass. ALL the ticks till date were found inside the house.

Yes, tick problem is everywhere, but I would really recalibrate and reassess my responses if I am told that these bugs would infect humans, kids etc. There is no known case of tick associated disease in humans in This part. 

I also use a candle to limit the chemicals. A drop of molten hot wax on a tick on the floor kills it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You may want to keep Dude but I wonder if this is the right environment for him.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

BadStarter said:


> Garlic is being stiffly opposed by kids as THEY hate garlic :/
> 
> Yes, tick problem is everywhere, but I would really recalibrate and reassess my responses if I am told that these bugs would infect humans, kids etc. There is no known case of tick associated disease in humans in This part.
> 
> ...


Okay, how about the apple cider vinegar in the dog water to repel ticks. Also, FYI, if a tick bites a deer or mice, then bites a human, the humans DO get seriously sick.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> Okay, how about the apple cider vinegar in the dog water to repel ticks. Also, FYI, if a tick bites a deer or mice, then bites a human, the humans DO get seriously sick.


This infestation is beyond apple cider vinegar. The treatment it requires is dangerous for every human and animal. Then comes the training and management to keep the dog and everyone else safe. major adjustments are needed here. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The neem oil we buy in North America comes from India, I think. That's a very safe repellent that should be easily available locally. There's some debate about whether it does more than repel mature ticks, but this study suggests it kills the _larvae _at least (which may break the reproduction cycle and give you peace eventually).

From the Indian Journal of Pharma. Sciences:
Toxicity of Neem Seed Oil against the Larvae of Boophilus decoloratus, A One-Host Tick In Cattle


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Yes, Neem is a known repellent n immunity booster by good measures. The ERINA EP powder has neem eucalyptus n other repellents. Have seen ticks running away from floors where the powder is sprayed.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

For fleas and tick control see here:
Using Diatomaceous Earth for Natural Flea and Tick Control - Pet360 Pet Parenting Simplified

That will help to get rid of the ones inside safely. 

As I see it the "relative easy way out" is to contact a GSD Rescue and offer to foster in Place. In the meantime keep him from harming anyone. 

Diet is not really my thing, others are way more qualified but I, but I have seen Pumpkin mentioned quite often in conjunction for use for in treating Diarrhea.

Through a Dog's Ear - Music Therapy for the Prevention and Treatment of Canine Anxiety! 

The rest ...is gonna be up to you! The first thing you need to is "Stop" and think about what's best for this dog and everyone around him?? 

It sounds like the dog is living in uncontrolled chaos?? That is not a good situation for "any" dog but really bad with this "Breed!"

So you now find yourself with your first GSD, and you're finding yourself with "issues?" Well ... Welcome aboard! 

I got "here" on that train myself. I'm a "Pet Person" and I had about 12 years experience with Band Dogs, Boxers and Boxer/APBT mixes all well trained well behaved family Pets.

I won't say that meant "nothing" when I got my first (OSD WL GSD) but it wasn't enough! 

Rocky was just a big furry puppy with a (for me) funny looking face! 

Seven months later he would prove to be much more ...it was game on! But "we" got it done! (Rocky and I)

But ...enough of the "Doom and Gloom!" What you have in common with many of us here, is you recognized you have a problem! And you've looked in a mirror for solutions! 

So as was mentioned training:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

You'll see an article in that link "Who Pet's my Puppy or Dog" only the walk part is important ... that is manage your dog's space!

And another explaination of doing that from " RunShepherdRun" is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7246346-post16.html

I trust you see how that is incompatible with what you are currently doing??

I have more but the reactivity thing alone is not big a deal to fix but I "don't" have kids or situations I can't control!

If you need help ... in my view you will need a balanced trainer "and you can find one local to you through my site. " That is a quote from Jeff Gellman. :

Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training

Jeff also says "everything anyone needs to know to train there dog for free is available on my web site ...look under free advice."

Good luck and Welcome aboard.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Good News, second consecutive day of no ticks found in house. No ticks found on Dude.
Dude was checked moderately, about 15 mins of daily combing his coat and "feeling" the lumps, and reverse swinging his hair by hands to locate smaller ones. 

Still, on my guard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your puppy is at an age when a LOT of people neuter their boys because they are a handful. Think of it as being an 18 year old human -- you're a boy and you're a man, you don't know what you are doing half the time, and trying to prove yourself. 

Dogs can go through a phase like this. They are not sure whether something is ok or a threat, not sure if they should bark or run around and play, not sure if they should posture to be the more dominant dog or submit to the other dog, or person. They are a tweener at this stage -- between oblivious puppy and confident adult.

A lot of people neuter at this point, and perhaps the removal of the testosterone does make a difference in some of this. Maybe the process of a surgery, being sick and the owners being there and caring and pulling him through it, instills a little more trust and bonding and that helps. And maybe after the surgery and with training the dog just continues the natural maturation process and works his way out of this stupid stage. Not sure.

If he isn't neutered, you might consider that at this point, and if he is getting a surgery for that elbow thing, maybe getting neutered at the same time, will be a good thing.

I am all for getting a trainer and training the dog. Dog classes that are totally on lead, is the best idea -- not sure whether that is an option where you are. What helps a lot of people in this stage is Nothing In Life Is Free (NILIF) Google it, and read up on it. It helps you to project good leadership that the dog will understand and respond to. It is good to have the rest of the family on board as well.

Good luck with your puppy. All of us have a different stage that we struggle with. Trust that it does get better. With patience, persistance, and consistency, in another 9 years, your dog will be the best in the neighborhood*.

*This is actually a true statement. The good news is that the curve is not linear. You will see leaps and bounds of improvement within months, and one day in the future, you will look at your dog and think, "Boy, you are just perfect!"


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

Dude says hello and a big lick to all you wonderful guys!


----------

